

Ask HN: Why are there no programming books on Brainfuck? - sirdogealot

Or am I missing the point?<p>Is it meant to be just a hilariously difficult and esoteric language to learn? Just to say you know it?
======
albertyw
Brainfuck is just a set of symbols that map to the actions a Turing machine
can make. I believe that the symbols themselves were chosen to make it
difficult to read and write much like Whitespace. As for Turing machines, I'm
sure there are programming books about them but I'm pretty sure their point is
about studying computational theory rather than practical use.

------
anonnyj
Yes, it's just an esoteric language intentionally meant to be difficult.

